# Crowder Peas



## Constance (Sep 24, 2005)

Just wonder how many of you have eaten Crowder Peas?
I ate them for the first time many years ago in Texas, and have loved them ever since. They are "cow-peas" AKA "field peas", related to black-eye peas, cream peas, purple hull peas, etc. Crowders are very meaty and hearty tasting.
I cook them with onion and a hambone or smoked sausage as I would beans, and serve with cornbread. 

They're a little hard to find up here in Illinois, but I can get Bush's canned crowders, and sometimes find them in the frozen foods section. 
Last year I grew my own...they are very easy to grow, and easy to shell. 

If you've never tried them, please do! Everyone I've ever fixed them for loves them. Hope you will too!


----------



## licia (Sep 24, 2005)

We love them and immediately when I saw the post, I wondered where you were from (can't tell from your info). They may be cowpeas, but they are delicious, especially with creamed corn, fried chicken, sliced tomatoes and biscuits/cornbread.  I'm hungry, already.


----------



## comissaryqueen (Sep 24, 2005)

They are a staple here in NC. And they are a good source of fiber.


----------

